# Quillson's Eye



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I don't hardly post much these days. Our hedgehog Quillson has been doing great until today. Yesterday things were fine. Today we took him out and discovered one of his eyes had some sort of white film that made his pupil look big. He didn't have this sort of problem yesterday. He's eatting and drinking good. I've been calling our two good vets and trying to get him in. One of the vets can't see him until tomorrow and recommended we use artifical tear drops 3 times a day. Other vet we haven't heard back yet.
Quillson is over 2 years old. He'll be 3 in November. Besides his eye, everything has been normal about him.

Any idea what this could be? It almost seems like it could be a catarax(sp?). Is that common with hedgehogs? I'm just hoping its something fixable for him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cataracts are very common, especially as they age. Two and a half is not as common but certainly can happen. 

Is he still able to blink? Do you think his eye is bulging at all, or does it just look big because it's now white? If his eye is bulged and he can't blink, that would also be why it's turning white.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I checked the eye to see if was larger, but it appears normal size. Other than were it should be blue like normal its white.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's probably a cataract then. Some of them start very tiny and take months to progress and some never do enlarge anymore than pin head sized. Others seem to cover the whole eye almost overnight. There is nothing that can be done about cataracts but he will adapt to blindness in one eye, or both, with no problem.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Poor thing. I was kind of wondering if that was it. He was enjoying his day outside in the grass too. I'm just kinda a little shocked that he has a problem now. He has been the healthiest hedgehog that my wife and I have had. My vet called him the friendliest hedgehog she ever seen.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Got Quillson into the vet and cataract was confirmed in his right eye. I hate it for the little guy but he's going strong though! He's usually mild tempered but today he wasn't a happy hog. He bit me and my wife both. The little stinker also decided he wasn't getting weighed and grabbed a mouth full of my wife's shirt and wouldn't let go.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to post this a lot sooner but we just got power and cable back on finally. Quillson lost his other eye to a cataract so he's blind now. He's doing good though. These things seem to appear overnight but I know its probably been there for awhile.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm only glad it is a condition that little Quillson can adapt to and still have a wonderful life in his obviously loving home.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand perfectly what you Quillson is going through. Squiggy developed cataracts in both eyes too, very out of the blue. During the day you cant even tell, they're just specks. But at night his pupils dilate and his eyes look completely silver. He's blind as well but it doesn't affect him at all.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Quillson's eyes look exactly like those now. He also looks like your hedgehog too which is very cool.


----------

